# Feeding Chicken Breast ONLY



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Vet has put romi on a chicken breast only diet while waiting for the more test to see if he has a liver shunt.
How much should I be feeding him a day?
Thanks


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am Praying for romi.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet should have told you how much. I split a chicken breast between my two. I cook it, not raw. It depends on Romi's weight too. Of course this is only temporary, as chicken alone is not a sufficient diet. Ask the vet about a supplement or vitamin pill if this diet is more than a week or two. JMO Good luck on the shunt. Sue Davis


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

How much does Romi weigh? To give you some kind of comparison, my dogs who both weigh under 4 pounds. each get a total of 1/4 cup of food a day. If Romi's around the same weight, I'd be giving him about that in chicken breast. Regardless of how much you give him, you should seriously consider monitoring his weight. With his health the way it is, he doesn't need to be losing weight to add to the rest of his problems.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Romi 
weighs 5lb 2oz
I'm now giving him lots of boiled rice and a little chicken after doing more research on liver shunts - and getting told off on [email protected] for giving him too much protein - but i am worried he's not getting what he needs!
He's getting his ultrasound on tuesday night so hopefully will know a bit more on wednesday.
I'm so worried about him


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Sarah, how is Romi, I have been thinking of you two but couldn't find a updated post


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

hope tuesday comes round soon for you


----------



## njpetsitter (May 30, 2011)

I am new here...I have a pekingese with a liver shunt and I was kicked off that list also....the only thing she will eat is chicken breast....i have tried everything.....i am ripping my hair out...she is 7.5 years old and 11 lbs....she was diagnosed with a shunt at the age of 5, it is inoperable....she was medically/food managed for 2.5 years and then she had a seizure....and i have taken her to 2 vets, at a cost of $4,000 to get her back to where she is now...and now she will only eat chicken and pediasure....i have a call in to the vet again....if anyone can give me an idea as to how much to feed her over the course of a day until i can get ahold of the vet, i would be appreciative....or you can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You should feed 3-4 small meals per day rather then 2 big meals, if she is not over weight I would probably feed about 1/8 of a cup cut up real small mixed with low sodium chicken brooth 4 times a day. You could also feed scrambled egg whites for a change. As well as cooked green beans or some white rice with the low sodium chicken brooth. I hope we hear back on how she is doing.


----------

